# Controlling Flow in 12g JBJ Nano Cube



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I picked up a Nano Cube and when I set it up found the flow rate to be quite high. All the plants were bent over, heck even some of the substrate swirled around. I'd like to lessen the reef type current. Any ideas on how?

Thanks,


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

usually after normal use the flow will slow down as the filter starts to collect debris. I usually just wait it out. I dont have a nano cube but thats what has happened with most of my filters.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The pump inside the nano cube is a powerhead basicaly and has three settings. It is set at the highest when you get it. Just reach in, disconnect the pump from the tubing, (unplug the pump first) pull out the pump and look for the sliding switch. I keep it in the middle setting, which is still fairly strong. The lowest setting is much TOO slow. Then re connect the tubing and set it back in the bottom of the chamber. Pretty easy.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks Robert, the "directions" included are not in my native tongue of American English, hence very difficult to read.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

LOL, really? I hadn't noticed any chinese directions! But I didn't know how to do it either, I had to call JBJ to find out! You know I really like JBJ products, but their directions on any of their products is not the greatest!

Did you get the stand too? I just got in the stand, very nice looking: all wood, painted dark gray and has a hinged door. Again, the assembly directions are a bit of a bear, but real nice quality unit when you get it all put together.


----------

